# Best Supplement?



## Figgy (Jan 24, 2017)

This is my son's first year showing for market and we only did one year for peewee so we are total newbies. We are currently feeding Jacoby red tag (they love it!) but we need a supplement to help with muscle definition. I've heard high octane and show bloom are good, but I'm open to all suggestions. Show is in late January, so I hope we have time to build some muscle on this baby!


----------



## PSG (Sep 3, 2017)

Figgy said:


> This is my son's first year showing for market and we only did one year for peewee so we are total newbies. We are currently feeding Jacoby red tag (they love it!) but we need a supplement to help with muscle definition. I've heard high octane and show bloom are good, but I'm open to all suggestions. Show is in late January, so I hope we have time to build some muscle on this baby!


Uniform is a good supplement


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I used champion drive and power fuel at the same time. Loved the results on my Market kids! Will really pack on the muscle.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We've never used any supplements on ours, but have lots of friends that show wethers. I've heard good things about Champion Drive and Fitter 35.

Interesting that Power Fuel would be used on wethers, I don't know anyone that has used it on them, but my friends who have kids that show breeding goats have used it. We were given a bucket of Power Fuel back in late Oct for bringing some goats to a Purina clinic, but we haven't used it yet. Wrong kind of year for us, but will probably start the buck and a young doe on it in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I tried a few others over the years, but my picky goats didn't like the taste and would pick through their feed. I tried a few supplements from ADM (I think?) one year, extinguisher and a few others. I loved those too, but I only had one goat that would eat it. But she turned into the hulk, topped of at 120 at the end of Market show season at 10 months old.

Power fuel is about 30% fat I am pretty sure, and only about 12% protein. But paired up with champion drive it did wonders. They put on weight and muscle like crazy. But stil had lots of definition.

This is two of my Market does from a few years ago. They are about 3 months old in this picture and around 55-65lbs, had only been on the feed for a month, wish I had a before picture. This is a few weeks before I started working them out, and they aren't braced but you can still see the muscle definition. I start excercising mine hard at around 4 months old, so they use up the extra calories fast. But you just have to make sure they get excercise cause they will get fatty, and it might look good but it doesn't handle well.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

In my area market shows have separate weight classes for does and wethers, but they are all judged on the same market wether meat standards. I know other areas are different, so just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 24, 2017)

GaGoats2017 said:


> I tried a few others over the years, but my picky goats didn't like the taste and would pick through their feed. I tried a few supplements from ADM (I think?) one year, extinguisher and a few others. I loved those too, but I only had one goat that would eat it. But she turned into the hulk, topped of at 120 at the end of Market show season at 10 months old.
> 
> Power fuel is about 30% fat I am pretty sure, and only about 12% protein. But paired up with champion drive it did wonders. They put on weight and muscle like crazy. But stil had lots of definition.
> 
> ...


Wow! They look great! I bought Champion Drive a few weeks ago and my goats hate it! Next year I'll try this combo. Thanks!!


----------

